# Trump's DOW over 20,000



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well the MSM lied to us again; they told us the markets would collapse under Trump. Since his election the markets have continued to roar. I keep selling and my portfolio keeps going up. 

I'd like to thank Trump, but I really want to thank the people that put him in office. Oh and the Russians (jk).


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not see the underlying strength in the market. Makes me uneasy. I never like quick movement up as it usually results in a contraction at some point. Slow steady across many sectors is what I would like to see . Talk of tax cuts and regulatory cut backs is one thing getting it thru Congress is something else. Even if it gets through when you look at Kansas it is a cut state taxes and state regulations they are in serious trouble. 

All this talk of cutting taxes while increasing spending on walls and military makes it sound like the debt will rise sharply .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

That was the predominant thinking under JFK and RR, . . . but even though the tax revenue looked like it would decline, . . . the country got back on it's feet both times, . . . and tax revenue increased accordingly.

Let's hope it happens at least this one more time.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

This is the last stage of a bubble, I think. The frothy, irrational exuberance. The recession will start any month.


----------

